# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  بهترین محیط برای کدنویسی php چیست؟

## comptech

با سلام خدمت دوستان
میخواستم بپرسم بهترین محیط برای نوشتن کد های php چیست و سوال دیگه  اینکه منظور از zend و ... چیه و اینها چه تفاوتی با هم دارند؟

----------


## narsic

اگه هنوز به توابع و کدها تسلط کامل ندارید و از ویندوز استفاده میکنید میتونید از PHP Designer استفاده کنید
اما نباید انتظار یک محیط برنامه نویسی مثل زبان های دیگه رو داشته باشید که خطا یابی و کارهای مختلف رو به سرعت براتون انجام بده
*لطفا به تاپیکی که درش سوآل رو مطرح میکنید توجه کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## benyamin_pc

چرا نباید همچین محیطیو انتظار داشته باشه , الان چندین ساله که همچین محیطی مثل ویژوال استادیو برای php وجود داره و ازش استفاده میکنم
نام فعلیش rad php xe2 هست

----------


## satan_905

net beans  حرف نداره.من که باهاش خیلی راحتم

----------


## storm_saeed

zend studio هم بدک نیس

----------


## aliphp1

دوستان از اینا کدوماشون رایگان هست ؟
میشه لینک دانلود بدین ؟

----------


## storm_saeed

http://www.asandownload.com/software/entry/1173/
این Zend studio هستش
به همراه کرک

----------


## storm_saeed

http://p30download.com/fa/entry/3907...8-c-plus-plus/
اینم Rad Studio xe2 که توش محیط ویژوال php هم داره

----------


## hatefs

قویترین محیط ها netbeans ، eclipse و zend studio هستن که netbeans و eclipse رایگان هست همچنین برای همه سیستم عامل ها

----------


## abbas3zaar

من netbeans7 رو نصب کردم. داخل برنامه چیزی از php دیده نمیشه!!! چجوری باید پروژه جدید php باز کنم؟ وقتی پروژه جدید میزنم فقط java داره

----------


## Joyebright

شما باید از سایت netbean نسخه ای که حاوی php باشه را دانلود کنید در غیر اینصورت جواب نمی گیرید

----------


## mohammad_rahm

dreamweaver عالی برای کار و  کار باهاش راحته

----------


## pcengr_pronet

*2012 Best PHP Editor Comparisons and Reviews           * 



http://php-editor-review.toptenreviews.com/

----------


## shafi21

هیچکس به این سوال که منظور از ZEND و... چیه جواب نداد!
منم تازه میخوام شروع کنم ولی از محیط Cakephp و CodeIgniter و اینا چیزی نمیدونم 
اگه میشه یه توضیحی ازشون بدید که بدونیم کجا سوال بپرسیم بهتره؟
در ضمن من java و css و html رو بلدم و حالا easy php رو نصب کردم ولی اصلا نمیتونم کدهایی که با پسوند php می نویسم رو اجرا کنم!
از پایه واسه کدنویسی php چه چیزایی نیاز هست؟2تا pdf خوندم ولی جواب نداد :اشتباه:

----------


## mtchabok

سلام
زند برای php چندین محصول داره که میشه به زند استادیو ، زند فریم ورک ، زندسرور و... اشاره کرد .
زند استادیو به صورت درونی به گونه ای توسعه داده میشه که با زند فریم ورک به درستی کار کنه . البته این زنداستادیو از پایه eclipse استفاده میکنه که eclipse  هم یه محیط برنامه نویسی هست . زند استادیو از زبانهای php , html , css , java script و ... پشتیبانی میکنه البته در پشتیبانی از php هم یه مفسر درخودش داره که میتونه کدهارو خطایابی کنه و هم اینکه با اتصال به زندسرور میتونه مثل ویژوال استادیو دیباگ انجام بده . خوب این بود توضیح ZEND .

Cakephp ، Zend Framework , CodeIgniter و ... همشون فریم ورک هستن که بر پایه php هستن . یعنی اینکه یه سری برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده نشستن و کدهایی رو آماده کردن بر پایه زبان php که برنامه نویسهای دیگه با رعایت یسری اصول و استفاده از فریم ورک ، راحتتر برنامه بنویسن . ( البته خیلی عمومی دیگه توضیح دادم )

اینایی که بلدی خیلی خوبه .
php یه زبان تحت سرور هست ( یعنی اینکه کدهای شما میبایست در سرور اجرا بشه و خروجی رو به سمت کلاینت ارسال کنه )
بنابراین برای اجرای کدهای php میبایست سرور و کلاینتی وجود داشته باشه . خوب ، easy php کار سرور رو واستون انجام میده و کلاینت هم میتونه مرورگرتون باشه . بنابراین سرور رو روشن کنید ، آدرسش رو در مرورگر وارد کنید و نتیجه رو ببینید .
من easy php نصب نکردم نمیدونم چطوری ساختار پوشه بندیش ولی حتما یه پوشه ای در مسیر نصبش با اسم public یا htdocs باید باشه . خوب در داخل این پوشه هر فایلی با فرمت php اگه قرار بدین به سادگی میتونید در مرورگر صداش بزنید .
مثلا اگه یه فایل با نام index.php در پوشه public سرورمون قرار بدیم میتونیم با آدرس زیر صداش بزنیم .
http://localhost/index.php
به همین سادگی .
پس هر کدی رو که دوس داری در فایل با فرمت php در پوشه ای که گفته شد قرار بده و در مرورگر طبق آدرس دهی که گفتم صداش بزن .

در ضمن اگه میشه سوالهای مربوط به فریم ورک زند رو در این بخش مطرح کن .
برای یادگیری بیشتر هم به آدرسهای زیر سری بزن :
- آموزش مرحله به مرحله PHP از پايه با مثال
- snippet های php
- Tip های برنامه نویسی

----------


## Rastin.php

بهترین محیط کد نویسی: gedit

----------


## csharpspider

> سلام
> زند برای php چندین محصول داره که میشه به زند استادیو ، زند فریم ورک ، زندسرور و... اشاره کرد .
> زند استادیو به صورت درونی به گونه ای توسعه داده میشه که با زند فریم ورک به درستی کار کنه . البته این زنداستادیو از پایه eclipse استفاده میکنه که eclipse  هم یه محیط برنامه نویسی هست . زند استادیو از زبانهای php , html , css , java script و ... پشتیبانی میکنه البته در پشتیبانی از php هم یه مفسر درخودش داره که میتونه کدهارو خطایابی کنه و هم اینکه با اتصال به زندسرور میتونه مثل ویژوال استادیو دیباگ انجام بده . خوب این بود توضیح ZEND .
> 
> Cakephp ، Zend Framework , CodeIgniter و ... همشون فریم ورک هستن که بر پایه php هستن . یعنی اینکه یه سری برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده نشستن و کدهایی رو آماده کردن بر پایه زبان php که برنامه نویسهای دیگه با رعایت یسری اصول و استفاده از فریم ورک ، راحتتر برنامه بنویسن . ( البته خیلی عمومی دیگه توضیح دادم )
> 
> اینایی که بلدی خیلی خوبه .
> php یه زبان تحت سرور هست ( یعنی اینکه کدهای شما میبایست در سرور اجرا بشه و خروجی رو به سمت کلاینت ارسال کنه )
> بنابراین برای اجرای کدهای php میبایست سرور و کلاینتی وجود داشته باشه . خوب ، easy php کار سرور رو واستون انجام میده و کلاینت هم میتونه مرورگرتون باشه . بنابراین سرور رو روشن کنید ، آدرسش رو در مرورگر وارد کنید و نتیجه رو ببینید .
> ...


خیلی روشن و کامل توضیح دادید / متشکرم

----------


## farazsys

با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز 
برای شروع کار می تونی از dreamviewer شروع کنی که شاید بهترین گزینه هم برای شروع همین باشه بعد وقتی که کار کردن دستت اومد یا با eclipse و یا netBeans فعالیتتو ادامه بده چون این 2تا IDE جزو پرطرفدارترین محیط های برنامه نویسی هست. در ضمن از لینک زیر هم میتونی برای دانلود فیلم های آموزش Php که یکی از اساتید شریف تدریس کرده استفاده کنی :
http://www.farazsys.ir/articles/article/1

----------


## mb.rostami

Sublime Text 2 سرعت بالایی داره و کلی امکانات عجیب و غریب . یکی از ایراداش اینه که نمیشه با فایل های حجیم باهاش کار کرد .
ولی در کل عالیه. ورژن 3 هم اومده ولی رایگان نیست .



تبلیغات رایگان

----------


## darkcms

به نظر من بهترین نرم افزار برای طراحی سایت ، کد نویسی جاوا اسکریپت ، کد نویسی php و ... که خیلی هم جامع هست و تمام خطا های php  و جاوا اسکریپت را به طور کامل نشون می ده نرم افزار زیر می باشد :
Adobe Dreamweaver CS6

----------


## moji-php

به نظر منم دریم ویور عالیه هم تو کدنویسی و هم طراحی

----------


## rezam44

> به نظر منم دریم ویور عالیه هم تو کدنویسی و هم طراحی


در مورد طراحی و کد نویسی توی Dreamweaver cs6 مطالب آموزشی فارسی از کجا میشه گیر آورد..... گشتیم به سختی ولی لاتین بود.

----------

